# For real this time



## l1onqueen (Jul 10, 2009)

I need to lose weight. I have tried before and had good results but always fall off the wagon and gain it RIGHT back.  I just got back from Vegas and my ass looks like it needs its own zipcode in the photos! My cheeks are so freaking fat, and for the first time ever...I rubbed myself raw at the thighs from all the walking around the strip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had to buy the monistat gel! 

I've come to realize that I can not cheat on a diet. I have no self control. Once I have "just one" of something, in my mind "one more won't hurt". So I am recommitting myself to diet and exercise. 

My question is: What do you ladies do to keep yourself interested in your workouts? I think I own every exercise dvd known to man, but I lose interest after a few months.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 10, 2009)

I go to slimming world so thats my eating controlled an exercise i keep simple, walking,cycling,yoga and pilaties x


----------



## chynegal (Jul 10, 2009)

I myself am trying to lose weight so when I go to work out I bring music that motivates me or I take some of the classes they offer at my gym like dance class rumba and stuff like that


----------



## cyan (Jul 10, 2009)

Dancing is definitely something you might want to look into ... aerobic dancing is amazing, but difficult. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think salsa and hip hop would work too.


----------



## Lalai (Jul 13, 2009)

The best way to lose weight is to eat healthy and low-carb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, it'll stop you feeling bloated and because of the low-carb diet you'll pay a lot more attention to what you eat (no nasty processed foods etc). 

Go shopping when you're not hungry and make a shopping list - don't buy anything that's not on the list. Then when you get cravings, you won't have anything fattening or bad for you to eat at home. Stock up on the veggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for the exercise, like said before, do something that's fun. I hate going to the gym, I think it's boring so I'll rather go for a walk or do something at home. Dancing is also nice


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

Keep yourself busy! It is ten times harder when you are so engrossed in diet and exercise that its all you can think of.. When you do other things you won't concentrate on the hunger and lots of time will pass before you notice you haven't eaten.. And in the meantime you will have burnt calories. 

Good luck!


----------



## DancingBrave (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_ 
My question is: What do you ladies do to keep yourself interested in your workouts? I think I own every exercise dvd known to man, but I lose interest after a few months._

 
Put one of those pics you hated up somewhere where you'll see it everyday. And instead of just saying "I'll workout three times this week", actually schedule your workouts. That way you can't come up w/excuses and you'll know (and feel guilty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) when you're skipping something.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ I agree with using the pic. Once a week, I look at my before pic to deter me from eating sweets.   Use other visual aids such as pics of the clothes you want to wear after reaching your goal.  Take pics during the weight loss journey to compare with the before pic.

Do not keep "bad foods" in the house. Throw them on the trash.  I hate having cake in the refrigerator.  As late night eater, I hate having pastries around to tempt me. lol  Also as lover of chocolate, I keep a lot of fruit around in case I get a craving or the midnight munchies.  Three to four times a week, I pop in the 30 Day Shred DVD. Also, there's a guy on youtube (his user is makingthebest) who creates exercise vids which I complete after the 30 Day Shred.  

If you're getting bored with the workouts try changing them every few weeks. Find an exercise that you actually like such as running or dancing. 

Honestly, it becomes easier as the weeks go by.


----------

